# In



## Emanresu

How do i say in, and inside in finnish, for example:

COuld someone translate:

Jack in the box
Everyone is inside the house
I can be there in 10 minutes
Are we in time
Whats inside
How does that get inside
What is in it
How do i say english in finnish? 

kiitos paljon


----------



## jonquiliser

Hi,

The preposition _in_ usually translates as the case -_ssa/ssä_; talossa, laatikossa, vedessä, maailmassa etc.

But your phrases express different uses of in and don't have the same translation to Finnish. 

How do I say English in Finnish? Miten sanon suomeksi "English"? - Englanti  (To say something _in_ a language is typically expressed by -ksi)
Olla/tulla ajoissa - be on time.

Soon enough someone'll will provide you with a better explanation!


----------



## DrWatson

Jonquiliser expressed it very well. Usually the English preposition "in" is translated with the inessive case (-ssa/-ssä), but as in translations between any two given languages, the context is very important. For example, a jack-in-the-box in Finnish is *vieteriukko*, "a spring man". 

Also, the direction is important, more so than in English. Sometimes "in" in English can mean either being inside or going into somewhere. For example: "I went inside the house" in Finnish is *Minä menin sisälle taloon* whereas a sentence "I am inside the house" is* Minä olen sisällä talossa.

*"I'll be there in ten minutes" can be either *Minä olen siellä kymmenessä minuutissa* or *Minä olen siellä kymmenen minuutin kuluttua. *The difference is that in the former sentence the meaning is more like "within ten minutes", so that you may be there at any point on a timeline from now up to ten minutes from now. The latter sentence more specifically states that you'll be there after ten minutes have passed.


----------



## Emanresu

Would this make sense?

Iam in Canada - mina olen Kanadassa?


----------



## DrWatson

Emanresu said:


> I am in Canada - Minä olen Kanadassa


It's correct, yes.


----------

